# Broken metatarsal...



## Maz (25 Jul 2007)

No cycling for at least 6 weeks due to a broken metarsal playing football (...for the benefit of _domtyler_, it was my LEFT foot ). I'm in the 2nd week of the plaster cast and I'm not sure if the 'cycling withdrawal symptoms' [I commute daily by bike] are psychological or physiological. At work I'm feeling lethargic, lacking energy, irritable, loss of appetite, yet physically I'm OK (apart from the foot, of course). 
I wonder if those endorphine thingies (or lack of them) are in some way responsible for this? Seriously folks, has anyone else felt these symptoms when forced to stop cycling for several weeks?

Cheers.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (26 Jul 2007)

I felt them for 30 years during my 'enforced' break from cycling lol!


----------



## Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw (28 Jul 2007)

Hope your back soon its bad not to be out on the bike, metarsal yeah Wayne Rooney had that didn't he and he came back ok.


----------



## gbyers (29 Jul 2007)

Yep, there is definitely some low level addiction to the endorphin release brought about by exercise.

I have even heard some medical concern about joggers and gym goers who exhibit overtraining and addictive behaviour.

A friend had severe knee pain and went to doc who advised physio and rest. The GP advised him that he might experience some mood swing as he stopped exercising - apparently he was a runner too.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2007)

Rooney and Beckham did that.But guess what you are a better cyclist than both of them.


----------



## Maz (30 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My biggest fear at the moment now is putting on too much weight, what with being so inactive!
Cheers.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (31 Jul 2007)

Embrace the weight Maz. It will give you something to burn off once your trotter has mended itself.

ps good to see you here - didn't know you'd come over. Well in!


----------

